# NVIDIA offers GPU Keychain



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2009)

Among all the core products NVIDIA has listed on its website, that include graphics cards, motherboards, software and other computer hardware with NVIDIA branding, the company seems to have come up with a good way of making use of G98 GPUs rejected by its partners: using it in memorabilia.

Geeks wanting a piece of the NVIDIA GPU can buy a clear Lucite keychain with a real G98 GPU in it, complete with all markings, and the company logo. The main body is a 1.5 inch square. The keychain carries the part code GS-NV1544, is priced at US $9.99, and is available at the NVIDIA Online Store here.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 13, 2009)

Will this help me open my front door faster?


----------



## Silverel (Apr 13, 2009)

orly?

Can it run Crysis?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

Watch out, this might crash your car if you have it installed!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 13, 2009)

pricey


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

WTH why is it always US that gets cool stuff. Anyone want to buy some and ship around the world for people


----------



## warup89 (Apr 13, 2009)

Now that's some nerdy bling


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

If ATI were to do this with some RV770 chips and flog 'em on this side of the pond I'd be buying one.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2009)

rofl i might order one just for the hell of it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol you can take a Broken GPU/CPU and drill a hole in it and put a key loop on it, Same Thing.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> rofl i might order one just for the hell of it



Can you buy me one and ship it over


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2009)

Got one!


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2009)

I won't be surprised if there are so many of these that Newegg puts them up as free gifts with GTX 200 cards, the way Intel gave away lava lamps.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> WTH why is it always US that gets cool stuff. Anyone want to buy some and ship around the world for people



i could do that. send it to my address


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Can you buy me one and ship it over



sure ordering 2 right now

Yay!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2009)

ordered


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL, I was gonna get one till I saw $8.95 fr shipping


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/Capture042.jpg
> 
> ordered



Now I can show off my nerdiness in public w00t!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2009)

Man I want an AMD one or ATI. DAMN Nvidia and their cool keychains!


----------



## stefanels (Apr 13, 2009)

*NO* Overclocked edition !?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I want an AMD one or ATI. DAMN Nvidia and their cool keychains!



I have an athlon64 939 keychain. I just drilled a small hole through the die/ihs and put a string through it. I don't wear that much anymore..


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> WTH why is it always US that gets cool stuff.



Yep, not at least yet in the EU store.
http://www.nvidiastore.com/

Though with the shipping you can almost buy a 8800GS and make a keychain out of it!


----------



## iStink (Apr 13, 2009)

i always wanted a Lucite cooled GPU


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Now I can show off my nerdiness in public w00t!



pm me your address info and i'll ship it as soon as i get it lol


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 13, 2009)

This is the most freakin stupid idea ive ever heard since the "netburst, burst the net"


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Yep, not at least yet in the EU store.
> http://www.nvidiastore.com/
> 
> Though with the shipping you can almost buy a 8800GS and make a keychain out of it!



Didnt even know there was an EU store


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Didnt even know there was an EU store



Neither did I until I googled for one earlier today


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 13, 2009)

$35 for shipping to Canada, what a joke!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 13, 2009)

If you want to be an über-nerd, then, IMO, a 4004 or 8080 or 8086 is a bit cooler. Even cooler if you had a 6502, 6809 or Z80. But a FAILED modern GPU that's been rebranded sliced and diced. Yawn. Even a P4 would be cooler.

Actually, the coolest would be the VIA Nano. They are sort of mystical. Does it exist? Is it for real? LOL


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2009)

I know an outfit that makes corporate memorabilia. I'll see if they can freeze my Cyrix MII MMX PR300 this way.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> rofl i might order one just for the hell of it



me2, i think i want one, for the hell of it, and prob get one for my son tooo


----------



## n-ster (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone wanna wear a GTX 295 on their necks? ONLY 400$! (+ 1million$ shipping to US and 1 trillion to canada)


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

You do realise the crappy plastic on these things will probably snap with keys on 'em.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Anyone wanna wear a GTX 295 on their necks? ONLY 400$! (+ 1million$ shipping to US and 1 trillion to canada)



i'll take the 9.99 acrilic G98 chip instead...


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2009)

G80 would be sweet encased in acrylic, it's huge!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

damn, 9.99 x2 turns into 30.00 pretty fast when you ad the 10.00 shipping;;;;;;;;;;;0uch


----------



## alucasa (Apr 13, 2009)

The first thought I had when I saw this was : What the ?


----------



## exon1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn it costs a lot! But i'd get it =P
A mate used to have a P3 for his keychain.. acupuncture! Anyhow it rocked


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 13, 2009)

Dos101 said:


> $35 for shipping to Canada, what a joke!



They really need a letter option on their site just for this (or similarly small) items. There's been many items I'd like to have bought on different places, but shipping has been more than the actual item.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 13, 2009)

i want 1 with a intel cpu architecture


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> i want 1 with a intel cpu architecture



an i7 one would be bitchin' wouldn't cost much either.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 13, 2009)

yea also looks allot bether then a full silicon ship 
it got so many prety collors ^^


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 13, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I know an outfit that makes corporate memorabilia. I'll see if they can freeze my Cyrix MII MMX PR300 this way.



Is it this one?
http://www.recycledgoods.com/zoom.aspx?productID=10908

Quite sexy, think my Cyrix was a lot uglier, can't remember what I had anymore 
Probably this: http://www.recycledgoods.com/zoom.aspx?productID=23739


----------



## btarunr (Apr 13, 2009)

Yup, it looks like that (ceramic PGA package with metal IHS). Mine is PR300.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have an athlon64 939 keychain. I just drilled a small hole through the die/ihs and put a string through it. I don't wear that much anymore..



Heh, did that with an Athlon Xp Too bad it's too big and bugs me in the pocket.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would buy 2 if I don't have to pay for shipping...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2009)

I did this to my old Rage IIC cards.  Just heatgunned the board, chip came right off.  I drilled a hole through it and I was set!  I have it on my keychain today!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish I had old hardware to do this to, maybe I could take apart that maxtor drive, except that my dad threw it away I think (apparently it being in an anti-static bag mans it's rubbish to him.)


----------



## mtosev (Apr 13, 2009)

very Stupid


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 13, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> If you want to be an über-nerd, then, IMO, a 4004 or 8080 or 8086 is a bit cooler. Even cooler if you had a 6502, 6809 or Z80. But a FAILED modern GPU that's been rebranded sliced and diced. Yawn. Even a P4 would be cooler.
> 
> Actually, the coolest would be the VIA Nano. They are sort of mystical. Does it exist? Is it for real? LOL



i think i've seen a motorola 60000 lying around somewhere @ my dad's workshop...


----------



## BigBruser13 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Nvidia!, Brilliant Idea!*

Now Nvidia can get rid of therir old GPU stock without having to pay for the toxic cleanup and make money at the same time. What an evil Geneus Idea, way to go. Have the public be responsible for the trashing of old GPU's by buying your GPU keychains.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha, too bad if you could make it work, youd have an awesome gpu


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2009)

$10.00 is probably the actual cost of making that chip... 

awesome idea tho


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2009)

i want one.

why cant it be G80


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i want one.
> 
> why cant it be G80



They dont have the G80 in surplus


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Apr 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> LOL, I was gonna get one till I saw $8.95 fr shipping



same here ridiculous shipping fees.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> same here ridiculous shipping fees.



For that price you'd think Jen-Hsun Huang would bring it to your door.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

i can ship mine to UK for the same price they are charging US


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Apr 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> For that price you'd think Jen-Hsun Huang would bring it to your door.



for a key chain $2.95 shipping is fair price, $4.95 is ok for me at least but beyond that it's a ripoff. I can ship a whole graphic card for less than $9 within US and I've done Ebay. It's like advertising $1.99 for an item and charges $19.99 shipping for it. It's marketing but it also considered a scam. I buy a few DS game shipping all the way from Hong Kong and they only charges $1.99 shipping and sometime it's even free.

Anyone know what the package look like? Hope they didn't charge a premium for that too.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> for a key chain $2.95 shipping is fair price, $4.95 is ok for me at least but beyond that it's a ripoff. I can ship a whole graphic card for less than $9 within US and I've done Ebay. It's like advertising $1.99 for an item and charges $19.99 shipping for it. It's marketing but it also considered a scam. I buy a few DS game shipping all the way from Hong Kong and they only charges $1.99 shipping and sometime it's even free.
> 
> Anyone know what the package look like? Hope they didn't charge a premium for that too.



will tell you when mine show up


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 14, 2009)

g98? do they mean g92 cuz i cant g98 on the wikipedia comparison dealy.


----------



## nafets (Apr 14, 2009)

First they do rebadging to sell more of the same GPUs, now they are selling you failed GPUs from misproduced products.

Talk about squeezing blood from a rock.

Props to the Nvidia marketing department, keeping the company afloat...


----------



## ktr (Apr 14, 2009)

*Nvidia President* What the F*CK are we going to do with all these defective g98 chips? This is a major loss!!! 
*Nvidia Manager* There is nothing we can do about it. 
*Nvidia PR* We can make cute little key chains and sell it for 10 bucks. 
*Nvidia Manager* ... 
*Nvidia President* BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

that key chain looks sweet... too bad my nerdiness isn't known by anyone then people on here



ktr said:


> *Nvidia President*--- What the F*CK are we going to do with all these defective g98 chips? This is a major loss!!!
> *Nvidia Manager*--- There is nothing we can do about it.
> *Nvidia PR*--- We can make cute little key chains and sell it for 10 bucks.
> *Nvidia Manager*--- ...
> *Nvidia President*--- BRILLIANT!!!!!




 

btw what cards are based on the G98?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 14, 2009)

Was about to order one and then I saw the shipping price: $8.95!!! 

How the hell are they charging over 89% of the product's original price just for shipping? 

That's outrageous! :shadedshu


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> btw what cards are based on the G98?



GeForce 9300/9300M/9300 GS. Mostly found in notebook graphics.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 14, 2009)

$30 for a keychain?  No thanks....

I like my opteron 165 IHS keychain  yes the CPU still works too


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 14, 2009)

next thing we will be wearing motherboards as necklace bling lmao


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> next thing we will be wearing motherboards as necklace bling lmao



And using ide cables for clothing, and sata cables for belts 

Wonder what they'll use failed PCB substrates for.... birthday cards? Shit im giving them too many ideas.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 14, 2009)

still remember when i have dead socket478 1.7GHZ celeron , i pick my drill and make a a small hole it was nice but it is not like this memorabilia


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't need that bulky crap with my keys, i wounder how long it would look that till the writing rubbed of it.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

I want one just because it says nerd LOL

For real!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 14, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Don't need that bulky crap with my keys, i wounder how long it would look that till the writing rubbed of it.



bulky keys can put undue strain on the locking mechanism for Vehicles, make it where you cant turn the key to start etc.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> bulky keys can put undue strain on the locking mechanism for Vehicles, make it where you cant turn the key to start etc.



more scratches too ?..  but i guess that depends what kinda night you had the day before and how many keys you have and how you open your car door with your keys huh.


i only have 8 keys ( just house keys ). and there all separated by key rings so it's easy to know which is which even in the dark lol..

Don't have a car so that be a none issue for me...  It would of been better and more cool if they took away all that metal and just had a chip in a see though casing being able see the pins to the fake chip lol...  And not some bulky piece of metal which is funny and i will laugh my ass off if i see anyone with one..


----------



## Haytch (Apr 14, 2009)

Killed an E6600 a while back. Might aswell lap it and drill a hole so i too can be gansta!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2009)

Haytch said:


> Killed an E6600 a while back. Might aswell lap it and drill a hole so i too can be gansta!



Now if you could get some kinda mold around the pins so they do not get bent you be doing better than NV lol...


Maybe their using all the chips that blow up on them lol ?..


----------



## stefanels (Apr 14, 2009)

This is a very cute keychain


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2009)

stefanels said:


> *NO* Overclocked edition !?



I lol'd. for real.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Check out the EU's offering 

http://www.nvidiastore.com/Gadgets/keyring::11.html

I have an old celeron up here somewhere, might drill it . . . oh, and someone was on about using IDE cables and stuff for clothing, well I saw a sight a while back that make duck-tape wallets, IDE belts and shit like that. Im so tempted


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 14, 2009)

that's orsm!!  I want one, for free


----------



## soldier242 (Apr 14, 2009)

pretty nice, might desolder one of those dead GeForce 6800s i have lying around xD


----------



## MikeX (Apr 14, 2009)

If these were original g98 with 16 shaders I might desolder the 8-shaders ones on my notebook and replace with these hehe


----------



## RevengE (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm buying one just for fun.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 14, 2009)

They're probably dead though aimed at MikeX.


----------



## brianinlfc (Apr 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/Capture042.jpg
> 
> ordered




It is a nice set, esp with the clear casing. But $9.50 for shipping .. ouch ...:shadedshu


----------



## cdawall (Apr 15, 2009)

already got mine $9 worth of really fast shipping lol


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 16, 2009)

^^ That doesn't fit to a pocket, but at least you won't lose the key(s?)


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> ^^ That doesn't fit to a pocket, but at least you won't lose the key(s?)



fits just fine in mine


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

You've got more keyring than keys lol.


----------

